# re: Semi-Transparent designs in acrorip9.0.3



## pindlife (Sep 23, 2020)

I have several designs with semi-transparent aspects which I have been able to print and fulfil via Printful. Since purchasing my own Epson L1800 DTG printer, I am not able to see any of the semi-transparent designs on acrorip 9.0.3 software. When I have tried printing, only the solid white part of the designs are printing (The semi transparent part of the design is greyish)

The files are .png. I have .eps and .ai files but they won't open with the software.

Any suggestions or ideas? I haven't had any success searching for solutions from previous posts.


----------



## jimdtg (Oct 29, 2013)

AcroRIP opens PNG files without problem and this format is transparent background.


----------

